# como puedo conectar un mp3 a una radiocassette de coche?



## djmixer (Sep 11, 2007)

Hla, no sé nada de electronica y me gustaría que me explicaraís como pudo conectar el mp3 a una radiocassette de coche vieja.
He leído que podría hacer un empalme con los cables que salen del babezal, pero que sonaria con mal calidad.

También he leído que puedo conectarlo al controlador de la potencia del vulumen o algo así, pero no tengo ni idea de hacerlo. 

Aquí, unas imajenes.


----------



## ciri (Sep 13, 2007)

Aca hay un proyecto.. no es exactamente igual a lo que vos queres pero!!

por ahi lo podes llegar a modificar para tus fines!.


----------



## gato200477 (Sep 16, 2007)

Bueno ahi te mando marcado en la foto los puntos del potenciometro de volumen donde tenes que conectar los canales derecho e izquierdo que vienen de tu mp3 y la masa la conectas a cualquier parte de lacarcaza del stereo, ojo tienes que desconectar los cables que se encuentran conectados actualmente en esos punto con lo cual se anulan las señales que provienen tanto de la casetera como de la radio del stereo.


----------

